# Sponsor Letter For Spouse Visa



## bfdboy123 (Dec 1, 2014)

I would appreciate if anybody on this forum can offer so advice or tips for the sponsorship letter.
I don't know what should be added or removed 

A few things I wanted to highlight is the fact that my partner did not have access to whatsapp facebook due to having an old handset and also due to limited connectivity of mobile internet where my partner lives.

*FAO: THE ENTRY CLEARANCE OFFICER ISLAMABAD*


This is a letter of sponsorship for my partner XXXXXXX in her application for the United Kingdom settlement visa


I first came across my partner at a very young age in Pakistan during my numerous visits to Pakistan with family. Over the years we bonded and gradually our childhood bonding evolved into love. We finally made our families aware of our intentions of wanting to marry recently after my last holiday to Pakistan November 2013 – December 2013. I send photos of my visit to Pakistan 2013 at which me and my partner both attended a wedding of a relation in Pakistan and am also sending a boarding card for that trip. Due to my old passport being water damaged some of the exit stamp is not clear. I renewed the passport due to the damage caused by a water leak.


Over the years we mainly kept in touch through telephone using telephone calling cards after which since December 2014 I started to call using LycaTalk & more recent Bibitel. Due to my partner having a very basic handset Nokia 1200 prior to marriage apps such as whatsapp were not available to us. Also due to my partner living in a rural village in Pakistan luxuries such a net access are severely restricted. I recently gifted my wife a new handset (Samsung Galaxy S2) whilst my stay in Pakistan during the marriage.


After months of marriage planning & arrangements we finally tied the Knot on 15th March 2015 (Official Marriage Registration) at which my whole family from the UK was present and extended family & friends in Pakistan attended.


Me & my partner share the same faith (XXXXXX ) & have common interests i.e. as in our love for the planet and nature. I am particularly struck by her sense of humour, transparent honesty and deep sense of commitment. My partner is fully aware of my health conditions & is fully supportive & having my partner in my life makes me very happy & speaking with my partner helps ease my anxiety symptoms and the senses of feeling suicidal. To have my partner with me in the UK would have a very positive impact on me I feel.


I am currently living in rented accommodation which has enough space for both me and my partner to reside. I am currently receiving higher rate care & lower rate mobility disability living allowance, Employment & support allowance (support group) with severe disability premium, enhanced disability premium. I also am receiving housing benefit which covers the whole amount of rent. 


If this application is successful, we look forward to making the United Kingdom our home and hope to start a family in due course.


Sponsors Address 
XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bfdboy123 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hope to have some recommendations from Joppa or anyother knowledgeable persons


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Reads well, to the point and overall a good attempt.
'My partner and I' sounds better.


----------



## bfdboy123 (Dec 1, 2014)

Many thanks for your reponse Joppa 

I'm just so nervous about the whole process just don't want anything to be missed out that would result in a rejection


----------

